# Seaview Finished!



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally got around to taking some pics of my completed 1/350 scale Moebius Seaview with the Monkey Works Flying Sub and ParaGrafix excellent PE set. 
This is a project started well over a year ago and chronicled in the WIP thread here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277732&highlight=trekriffic&page=5
Not the greatest pics but the best I could do with a broken right wrist still in a cast. 
Eventually I'll take some more dramatic pics (maybe incorporating a sperm whale I'm making from balsa wood) with a different base against an undersea backdrop (done in watercolor of course); I'll even do some green screen shots! 
For now, these'll have to do...

Unlit pics:

























































Funny, but the sub actually looks much more weathered in these photos than it does to the naked eye. Thanks to my digital camera no doubt!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*More pics:*









































The Base... and I don't want to hear any comments from those out there who hate this base LOL! :tongue:









Next up... Flying Sub pics!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Flying Sub:*


















































I used Testors chrome yellow, blue angel blue, and steel enamels over a coat of white krylon primer. The engines were painted with fluorescent orange.The windows and headlights were painted with fluorescent white acrylic with an overcoat of futore tinted with blue ink. A metal washer sits in the upper hatch recess. This will hold the sub to a magnet I plan on gluing to the roof of the Flying sub bay. In that regard, this project isn't entirely finished I suppose. 

Next up... illumination!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Lit pics! I used a combination of Christmas tree LED's and fiber optics to light the control room, sail and tailfin lights, bow and ventral searchlights, and the flying sub hangar bay:*

Bow angles:









































Red portside running light:








Green starboard running light:









Stern tail lights:








These were painted with fluorescent white paint but the fiber optic provides enough light so they shine just like incandescent light bulbs in the dark.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*More lit pics:*

Under the bow:

















Doors removed:








The doors rest in a frame built just inside the opening of the hangar bay and are held in place with narrow strips cut from a vinyl magnetic business card blank I bought at TAP Plastics.

Flying sub launch:

















Low light pics:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice shading on the Seaview, it looks like it's been on a few voyages.

And the lighting effects look great. Painting that little flying sub takes a steady hand as I know from experience...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful work! The lighting really turned out well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks super! Nice job!

The flying sub is such a sweet little piece.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I really like what you've done here. Nice work!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PF Flyer said:


> Beautiful work! The lighting really turned out well.


Thanks! The pictures really don't do it justice as far as the control room is concerned. With the naked eye you can see almost every detail of the interior; I replaced the curved kit windows with flat panes to eliminate distortion and you can clearly see 3 officers and 2 crewmen inside. 
These WIP photos give you a better idea of what you can see thru the windows:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> That looks super! Nice job!
> 
> The flying sub is such a sweet little piece.


Thanks! I owe so much to you and your superb photo-etch set Paul! :thumbsup:
And you're right about the flying sub, it totally rocks!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice shading on the Seaview, it looks like it's been on a few voyages.
> 
> And the lighting effects look great. Painting that little flying sub takes a steady hand as I know from experience...


Thanks! I've seen some other builds with what seems to be no weathering at all, they looked great too but I wanted mine to look like it had been at sea for awhile. The weathering is actually a bit subtler than what you see in these photos however.

Painting the flying sub does take a steady hand; I had to get go into a zen state to keep from the brush from shaking when painting the trim.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> I really like what you've done here. Nice work!


Thanks a lot Doc! It took a lot of patience and perseverance to get this far. 
Next up will be the whale diorama! :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mate that looks fantastic :thumbsup: I reckon the weathering looks great and the mini sub looks sweet.  I agree with the digital camera thing too. The best thing is that you can keep deleting pics till you get one that works...most of the time

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

AJ-1701 said:


> Mate that looks fantastic :thumbsup: I reckon the weathering looks great and the mini sub looks sweet.  I agree with the digital camera thing too. The best thing is that you can keep deleting pics till you get one that works...most of the time
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Alec!


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Great job on the weathering. 

It's amazing the in the three photos of the bottom (post 5), the sub color goes from steel, bronze/copper, to mahogany.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks iriseye. As far as the different sub colors, a trick of the lighting I suppose.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice! Very nice. It looks like it was worth the time you put into it. Nice pic's too!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic work...the hangar lighting looks terrific.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning the hangar lighting, Iain, I forgot to mention that before - that's flipping sweet!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOWWWWWW!!!

That is fantastic! 

The interior detailing makes it look full sized! Excellent paint job!!

I can't believe the flying sub bay--looks perfect!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

whitewarrior said:


> Nice! Very nice. It looks like it was worth the time you put into it. Nice pic's too!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> Fantastic work...the hangar lighting looks terrific.


Thanks! I placed the LED that lights the hangar back to back with the LED that lights the searchlight; in fact, I soldered the legs of the two LED's together so they share the same wire leads. I wanted the hangar lit from the front wall rather than the rear wall (the studio model had a light in the rear wall) so as not to have a bright light shining into the camera lens. I'm real happy with how the hangar turned out!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> WOWWWWWW!!!
> 
> That is fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thanks Perfesser! I've got an idea I'm going to try to get better interior pictures thru the windows. Something involving a flashlight shining light in from the front of the sub into the control room from outside. If it works I'll post them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a lot of pictures, where do I post a compliment??? It looks great and doing in that smaller scale. I have both sizes of the kit and seeing how great yours turned out I think the small one may come off the stack and onto the bench shortly. I really like the Flying Sub and the base as well as they just complete it perfectly. Great job to display on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> That's a lot of pictures, where do I post a compliment??? It looks great and doing in that smaller scale. I have both sizes of the kit and seeing how great yours turned out I think the small one may come off the stack and onto the bench shortly. I really like the Flying Sub and the base as well as they just complete it perfectly. Great job to display on the shelf.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob. I can't imagine a greater compliment than to be told that one's work has served an inspiration for another modeller to attempt the same build. 

BTW I visiteed your gallery and you do amazing work. I love the Munster cars and your When Worlds Collide diorama!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Seaview- New Pics!*

*Took a few more pics over the weekend of the control room and Flying Sub hangar.*

*As a refresher, here's the control room before I buttoned it up inside the sub:*









*New pics...*

Here you can see Captain Crane at the chart table:









Here the spiral staircase is just visible to the left. Kowalski is standing in front of it with Chip to the right.:









Kowalski and Crane:









Kowalski, Chip, and Crane:









Flying Sub now snug in its hangar thanks to a magnet in the ceiling:

















I took this becaused none of my other pics showed the light at the rear of the sail. Lit with a single fiber strand:









*Hope everyone likes the new pics!*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Neat!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Very nice work, looks great, Dive! all Dive!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love a post that takes a half/hour, minimum to pour over! Thanks for going the extra miles to post pics! Great job!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Thanks for going the extra miles to post pics! Great job!


I concur! :thumbsup: Great reference pics!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Perfesser, moebiusman, and kdaracal. I did enjoy making her a little more unique with adding the window frames and converting her missile deck from the 20 to the 16 hatch version. You won't find another one exactly like her in this scale.


----------

